# Candy bars



## Mime454 (Jan 19, 2013)

My mom has recently taken up "extreme Couponing". I find it embarrassing, but I can't deny the results. How much do you think all these candy bars cost? I'll reveal in 24 hours.


----------



## hierodula (Jan 19, 2013)

i guess 150 dollars. Can you send the winners some?


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 19, 2013)

Before or after coupons?

Before I'd say $60-70

After I'm guessing closer to $20


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 20, 2013)

hierodula said:


> i guess 150 dollars. Can you send the winners some?


It's cost you more to ship them that what they're worth.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 20, 2013)

There are 60 total candy bars.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 20, 2013)

I've seen some couponing craziness before. $5, probably less.


----------



## hierodula (Jan 20, 2013)

I know mime, i was kidding lol. if there are 60 candy bars and actually taking the price after the coupon.... 25$?


----------



## agent A (Jan 20, 2013)

$7


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2013)

A friends wife does this. I appreciate how much she can get for so little money, but even she admits the vast majority is stuff she doesn't need. So if you buy stuff you don't need regardless of how cheap you can get it you're actually wasting money, not saving it. I'd imagine the same applies to a mountain of candy bars.


----------



## BugLover (Jan 20, 2013)

$10 with coupons?


----------



## aNisip (Jan 20, 2013)

$2.68 after coupons


----------



## Orin (Jan 20, 2013)

13,200 calories.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 20, 2013)

The cost will be far less than the dentist bill.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 20, 2013)

Rick said:


> A friends wife does this. I appreciate how much she can get for so little money, but even she admits the vast majority is stuff she doesn't need. So if you buy stuff you don't need regardless of how cheap you can get it you're actually wasting money, not saving it. I'd imagine the same applies to a mountain of candy bars.


I'm not a chocolate guy, but my dad picks these up on his way to work every day at the gas station, so it is a savings, even if they aren't needed.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 21, 2013)

The reveal!

Before coupons- $68

After coupons- $6

Rebate-$15

After rebate -$9

So she basically got paid to take them out of the store.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 21, 2013)

I was close, I had no idea there was a rebate in play. That's legally stealing. :lol:


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 21, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> I was close, I had no idea there was a rebate in play. That's legally stealing. :lol:


I don't know how it all works, but apparently in Missouri, companies can't make you buy beer to get rebates. So you can use them to buy anything. At least that's how I understand it. I try not to follow too much of it, my mom is way too devoted to it.


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> I'm not a chocolate guy, but my dad picks these up on his way to work every day at the gas station, so it is a savings, even if they aren't needed.


Then in this case what I said doesn't apply to your situation. I was just pointing out an example I knew of.


----------



## agent A (Jan 22, 2013)

there was an episode of bones where an extreme couponer got murdered by another extreme couponer and her remains had coupons in them


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 22, 2013)

agent A said:


> there was an episode of bones where an extreme couponer got murdered by another extreme couponer and her remains had coupons in them


sounds like that show has just about run out of ideas :tt2:


----------



## Plex (Jan 22, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> sounds like that show has just about run out of ideas :tt2:


I'm with you on this, it does seem that way.  Then again... gotta watch out for those couponers.. I've heard that they can be quite... extreme.


----------



## agent A (Jan 22, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> sounds like that show has just about run out of ideas :tt2:


Yet 2 seasons later they r still goin strong! I wish gormogob was still a character though lol


----------

